
Coursera no longer free: students required to pay to access graded assignments - fanfantm
https://blog.coursera.org/post/131520811622/
======
jacalata
This is an announcement from October 2015. It would be more interesting to see
some analysis of how many courses have begun charging for grades - I know the
python intro I have been doing is not charging.

